# Xbox 360 Standing up



## Baldie559

Is it true that standing it up can scratch up the disk?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Only if you make it wobble


----------



## Baldie559

Do you recommend using an intercooler? I was looking at the one where the xbox just sits on it standing up.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

As long as it is powered buy an external source others take to much power from the 360 and can damage it also if it pushes air through the bottem it would be best as 2 fans on top of each other can work against each other.


----------



## ebackhus

The cooling system built-in is plenty. Augmenting it can actually cause more problems that you'd like to know.

Standing it up is ok, but some of the vents get blocked that way.


----------



## cocojuice

buying one soon, can't wait.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

If the game is still running in the disktray and you move your xbox 360 from an upright position to lying down (or vice versa), it will scratch the disk. Well at least mine did anyway!


----------



## 40sondacurb

If you're worried about heat then put a fan behind the thing, intercooler is a waste of money. That's what I did.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Does that really work? How do you place the fan, as in which direction?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Pulling air away from the 360 have it atleast 6 in from it.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

how do you get a fan to pull air away?


----------



## ebackhus

Place the fan behind the 360 with the back of it towards the 360 and blowing away from it.


----------



## 40sondacurb

They got it.


----------



## rtsking

the RROD is wat u should be worrying about


----------



## tech-it-^

I may invest with the inner cooler attachment. The 360 has an alright cooling system as is, and if you can put that power brick somewhere in the air, it will be A LOT cooler. The inner cooler attachment works quit nicely. When I would play for a while and then take out the game, it would be on fire! Then when I got the inner cooler my games where fine, no heat what so ever. Do what you want, if you have the cash, I would suggest getting the cooling system.


----------



## rtsking

it fails 33 pct of the time the cooler will not make much diffrence


----------



## RossBarnfield

I've just purchased an Xbox 360 and, it has to be said, I'm a bit of an organisational freak so I layed it flat and I much prefer it due to the risks of scratching disks or overheating the console/ power supply. I recommend aking sure all ventilation holes are not covered and have plenty of space to allow airflow. As for the "stand it up/lay it down" issue, I would recommend laying it down, because I know a number of people who have been victims of damaged disks or even faults caused with the disk drive due to the disk not being as secure as when it's lying down.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

laying it down opens up more ventalation


----------



## RossBarnfield

I gathered, as I've heard the 'overheating' issues are quite common with the older consoles, I have a recently purchased premium, so it may not be an issue with mine but I've kept a check on how hot it's feeling whilst gaming (Laying down) and it seems to ventilate much better than when standing up


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Not if you have a floor that keeps the cold, btw everyone that blanket thing if your 360 gets the red ring of death works i can vouch


----------



## RossBarnfield

What 'blanket thing'???!!

Sorry for the quotes, just I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Wrapping the towels around your 360 if it has a hardware failure.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

For around 30 min until its very hot, and then turn it off and on and its back to normal


----------



## RossBarnfield

Sounds interesting, surely this would overheat the console ?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Thats the point.... anyway it finally died however microsoft was nice enough about my warrenty being expired to fix it after i threatened suing (they had announced that all consoles would fail that were manufactured before mid this year lol)


----------



## tech-it-^

lol, nice. JUST lay the system down. It opens up more ventilation and so you'll have a "less" of a chance for that red ring of death. Keep the power brick, if possible, suspended in the air. That will also cut back on some heat.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

It is a bit more quite down lol


----------



## ebackhus

Min'e started having trouble ejecting the drive. Anyone else get this?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Yes lol...it got so bad that it gave me the red ring of death.....

But you can send it back right now it is one of the things they repair


----------



## ebackhus

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Yes lol...it got so bad that it gave me the red ring of death.....


;_; I didn't wanna hear that. I guess that if worse comes to worst I'll send it in.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I would send it in now... it took about a year for it to kill my system


----------



## RossBarnfield

I have had no problems as yet, although, I'm not holding my breath. Despite the fact it is a newer console, purchased new in October, I still wouldn't bet money on it being completely fail proof.


----------



## dxj

I've been told by Mircosoft and Game that you shouldn't stand up your 360, strange seen as it has been designed too.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

:jackson: They did not even bother fixing mine and just sent me a new one !!!!!!


----------

